# occasional beep sound when car off



## MaximusPrime (Mar 23, 2011)

Does it sound more like a high-pitched whine that occurs intermittently? Or just a beep?


----------



## slyedog (Mar 17, 2011)

MaximusPrime said:


> Does it sound more like a high-pitched whine that occurs intermittently? Or just a beep?


To me sounds like a high pitched beep with a 2 second duration. I'm not close enough to it ,nor is the alarm activated for that to be the cause, I wouldn't think, as that was my first suspicion. Reminds me of a mid to high level pitch I'd hear during a hearing test at work.


----------



## Autobahn (Apr 30, 2011)

slyedog said:


> To me sounds like a high pitched beep with a 2 second duration. I'm not close enough to it ,nor is the alarm activated for that to be the cause, I wouldn't think, as that was my first suspicion. Reminds me of a mid to high level pitch I'd hear during a hearing test at work.


I hear this also, but only when idling or when in D or R stopped.


----------



## MaximusPrime (Mar 23, 2011)

I hear this only after I wash my car, and get the front grill wet.


----------



## janus2623 (Apr 23, 2011)

i get it as well. I thing its just the way it is. The screen or something.


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

Yes...one day I decided to check the dip stick and look around under the hood. The engine had been off for some time, then [beep]...


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

Never heard a beep or peep from mine.


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

Mine does the same beep. i dont know what it is. lol


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

It's big brother watching you.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...ghosts of Olds, Pontiac, Saturn, and HUMMER coming back to life?


----------



## fredsgirl (Oct 8, 2012)

Has anyone figured out what the beep is? I got my Cruze Friday and parked it. Within 3 minutes I was showing it off and it started beeping under the hood....low tone but enuf to where I heard it. It happened 2x that I know of this weekend. Any ideas? Even my salesperson was unsure.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

This beeping noise thing you guys are talking about sounds strange! Anybody got a video of the car doing this?


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

I've noticed it too, when I'm out in the garage. Never really paid any attention to it, just figured it was part of the security system.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Garage is connected to my kitchen and pass my refrigerator on the way in. That is where my Cruze keys go, on top of it. Never did that with any of the zillions of cars I owned before, if my dog brushes me, hit the counter, that panic button goes off.

Other vehicular remotes I had, have to hold the button down for two seconds before anything happens, Cruze works instantaneously. 

Other problems with the key is a constant lint buildup in that groove, can only visualize the problems I will have if that lint falls off in the key slot.

If anyone from GM is reading this, this remote and key you came out was a dumb idea, plus it is way way overpriced for a key replacement. And trying to find that key slot in the dark is equally miserable. You guys took a perfectly good means to keys and remotes and made in problematic. Shame on you. If I see any aftermarket keys and remotes that go back to what worked, I will be first in line to buy them.


----------



## Gilly (Sep 11, 2012)

Would be curious to know if it is only 1 or 2 beeps, or a continuous sort of thing.
My wife's car did this until I changed a setting. She would hit the lock, and we had the "delayed" locking turned to "on". After hitting the lock button and leaving the car, it would beep once or twice, at the same time the car actually locked, which with delay locking on would take a number of seconds. I turned the "locking notification" to either "off" or "lights only", she didn't like the beep.

On rare occsions the panic alarm will go off on my 2005 Colorado, seemingly by itself. I'll have the keys in my pocket in the morning and for example I will sit down for a minute to look at the newspaper, or maybe bend over while sitting down to put my shoes on and the panic alarm will go off in the garage.

As a last thought, on the Cruze beeping, there is some setting for locating the car in a parking lot, I wonder if this setting could have something to do with this? Or if you leave the keys in the car in the garage??


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

I heard that noise you are refering to just the other day. While I was fueling I popped the hood to check oil level and such and did here this beep buzz whatever it is noise. Seem to come from turbo area, front left side of engine bay. I have seen other threads on this here too.


----------



## Gilly (Sep 11, 2012)

There is a valve that opens up to relieve fuel pressure in the fuel lines. On my Colorado (2005) there is a couple small "clunks" that it makes. The timing seems about like what you guys are talking about, 2-3 minutes after shutting the engine off.
My wifes previous car did this too, about the same time frame, but not the "double clunk" like my truck. I will have to pay attention to what the noise sounds like on her Cruze.


----------



## lilmrsyeti (Mar 3, 2012)

Mines been doing this since the day we brought it home. Usually after the car is shut off and we go to go inside...get about 2 feet away from it and it does it. And the OP is right...it's not really a beep, but a Tone...like you'll hear at a hearing test. Lasts about 2-3 seconds. I've walked past it after it has been sitting for more than a day and will hear it. We never lock our car here at the house and never have the alarm set, so it shouldn't have anything to do with that. One time while checking under the hood, it done it...it sounds like it's coming from the front right of the car.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Gilly said:


> There is a valve that opens up to relieve fuel pressure in the fuel lines. On my Colorado (2005) there is a couple small "clunks" that it makes. The timing seems about like what you guys are talking about, 2-3 minutes after shutting the engine off.
> My wifes previous car did this too, about the same time frame, but not the "double clunk" like my truck. I will have to pay attention to what the noise sounds like on her Cruze.


That's part of the fuel evaporative system, vent solenoid, now mostly located by the fuel tank exposed to salt and other nasty road stuff has to be opened to vent the tank into the carbon filled canister. It normally is only closed whenever the PCM decides to do a vacuum test on the system. Should be left opened with the key off. These valves to stick and maybe taking time to release. That can be dangerous if it stays closed, fuel evaporation can explode your tank.

As far as other weird stuff, BCM is always running as is the anti-thief system when the ignition key remote is in your pocket. BCM is waiting running a small routine for your remote to receive a command. Once it receives a valid command, it starts actions, one of them is beeping the horn if you have that enable. But these commands don't have to come from your remote, can be other sources of interference. One reason they tell you not to use your cell phones on airliners or hospitals.

Just one possibility, others are that huge maze of wires with any one of them giving an erratic connection. Or faults with the firmware stored in cheap flashram.

With of working with computers, we should all be familiar with glitches as they call them. MS solution was to reboot, and at first our cars were the same way. But PC's today are always hot waiting for a nano-ampere command to turn them on. Our new cars are the same way.

Never had that problem with a real hard contact switch, but those are expensive, now all nano-ampere commands. Even our TV is always hot, if the wife opens the blinds, IR rays from the sun can turn the TV on or off, solution here is simple, close the blinds.

You can go crazy trying to find the source of those glitches. Me for one, I am crazy, all caused by the microcontroller, flashram, and nano-ampere control signals.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

If it's coming from the area of the turbo it's probably the car cooling off or completing the cooling off of the turbo after being shut off. My Montana's fans would run after the engine was off to help cool off the engine bay.


----------



## MikeW (Nov 29, 2010)

I heard this sound often back when I had my Cruze. I don't think it had anything to do with turbo cooling since it would make the sound with the engine at room temp. An evap solenoid operation does sound most likely, but I don't think that was ever really confirmed. 

This would be one of those times our helpful Chevy Customer Service rep could dig up someone in engineering to answer this for us, then have it posted as a sticky somewhere.


----------



## RMan32 (Sep 3, 2012)

I will tell EVERYONE whether or not they have personally heard the "Beep" it does in fact occur on every Cruze. I don't know what the sound is or what the purpose is but it happens. It sounds more like the alarm for the national broadcast system and it lasts 2-4 seconds every 15 minutes. I dont have a VAS installed on my LS so its nothing to do with the alarm, I also dont have a turbo, so its nothing to do with that. 

However EVERYONE has the standard Onstar service equipped with their vehicle. I honestly beleive it has something to do with this. Because they can locate your car it must send out a signal to a GPS satellite every so many minutes. So whatever the noise is coming from its most liley that service whether or not its enabled. No other electronic source on a standard equipped Cruze is operating except OnStar, and everyday it talks to me! Scary! Rman


----------



## horsehaulin (Oct 1, 2011)

Big Tom said:


> It's big brother watching you.


Lol!


Sent from my iPhone using Autoguide


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

fredsgirl said:


> Has anyone figured out what the beep is? I got my Cruze Friday and parked it. Within 3 minutes I was showing it off and it started beeping under the hood....low tone but enuf to where I heard it. It happened 2x that I know of this weekend. Any ideas? Even my salesperson was unsure.


Hi fredsgirl!

Are you still experiencing concerns regarding the beeping noise on your Cruze? We are just a Direct Message away if you need further assistance!

Best,
Katie (Assisting Stacy) Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

RMan32 said:


> I will tell EVERYONE whether or not they have personally heard the "Beep" it does in fact occur on every Cruze. I don't know what the sound is or what the purpose is but it happens. It sounds more like the alarm for the national broadcast system and it lasts 2-4 seconds every 15 minutes. I dont have a VAS installed on my LS so its nothing to do with the alarm, I also dont have a turbo, so its nothing to do with that.
> 
> However EVERYONE has the standard Onstar service equipped with their vehicle. I honestly beleive it has something to do with this. Because they can locate your car it must send out a signal to a GPS satellite every so many minutes. So whatever the noise is coming from its most liley that service whether or not its enabled. No other electronic source on a standard equipped Cruze is operating except OnStar, and everyday it talks to me! Scary! Rman


Just pull the OnStar fuse, on mine, a 2012 2LT with the 2 missing on the trunk, fuse is on the upper left hand corner under the left side of the dash. See if that works, I am not getting those weird sounds with my car, but was if I had my remote in my pocket.


----------



## lilmrsyeti (Mar 3, 2012)

I do not have On Star on my Cruze...my mirror is just a regular standard rear view mirror..but like I stated before, I hear this tone ALL THE TIME. It wouldn't have anything to do with the remote either, because 80% of the time I hear it, my keys/remote is in the house and not on me.

I've noticed that it happens most often when a door, any door, is opened, then shut..I ALWAYS hear it then. Even if the car has been sitting for days and I go out to get something out of the car..once I shut the door and get just about even with the hood of the car, then tone starts.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

lilmrsyeti said:


> I do not have On Star on my Cruze...my mirror is just a regular standard rear view mirror..but like I stated before, I hear this tone ALL THE TIME. It wouldn't have anything to do with the remote either, because 80% of the time I hear it, my keys/remote is in the house and not on me.
> 
> I've noticed that it happens most often when a door, any door, is opened, then shut..I ALWAYS hear it then. Even if the car has been sitting for days and I go out to get something out of the car..once I shut the door and get just about even with the hood of the car, then tone starts.


That would be the car's alarm system buzzing.


----------



## lilmrsyeti (Mar 3, 2012)

It's not buzzing though. We do not lock our doors here at the house. When we shut the door, we just shut it...do not lock it or set the alarm. 

Like I said though, it's happened when the car has sat for days, and just happen to walk by it..not even opening the door, and it will make that tone. It doesn't do it all the time, but every once in awhile, I will happen to hear it when walking past it.


----------



## ace.monroe77 (9 mo ago)

The Beep Sound is telling you that the Spark Plugs Are Loose... easy fix... Take the two T-30 Torc Screws Off... Gently lift up Connector Panel.... get a 5/8 Spark Plug Socket....Tighten Down All Four Spark Plugs... Viola...!!!!! Chirping Beeping Noise is Gone..!!!


----------

